# '06 Allez Elite or Comp, Or '05 Roubaix Elite?



## Bear (Oct 9, 2005)

I am in the market for a new bike and have it narrowed down to the 2006 Allez Elite, 9spd, 105, $1100.00; the 2006 Allez Comp 10spd, 105, $1600.00; and the 2005 Roubaix Elite 9spd 105/ultegra $1600.00. This will be my first. Is it a good idea to spend the additional 500 on one of the latter two, and if so, which? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Bear said:


> I am in the market for a new bike and have it narrowed down to the 2006 Allez Elite, 9spd, 105, $1100.00; the 2006 Allez Comp 10spd, 105, $1600.00; and the 2005 Roubaix Elite 9spd 105/ultegra $1600.00. This will be my first. Is it a good idea to spend the additional 500 on one of the latter two, and if so, which? Thanks for your advice.


Here are the pluses of each IMO.

Allez Elite
+ Price

Allez Comp
+ Mavis Aksium Rims are probably better then the Alex Rims on the Roubaix & Allez Elite
+ Zertz Carbon Fiber seat stays provide better vibartion dampening than the all Aluminum Elite.
+ 10 speed 105 is better than 9 speed Ultegra IMO
+ Uber cool Gerolsteiner paint scheme

Roubiax Elite
+ Complete carbon frame = better vibration dampening of the Allez Comp.
+ Nice looking blue carbon

I would ride the Allez Comp & Roubiax & decide based upon which felt/fit better.

T.J.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 19, 2005)

*Allez vs. Roubaix*

The extra money is definitely worth it in this price range. You get a lot of performance bang for a few hundred more, so, by bias opinion is to certainly buy either the Allez Comp or the Roubaix.

The Allez is a hard, fast squirrly race bike that should outperform the Roubaix in any criterium race. It is one of my favorite riding bikes!

But, unless you are a criterium specialist, I personally would take the Roubaix over the Allez because the Roubaix still handles in a very racy manner, but has the stiffness and comfort of a full carbon frame. The Roubaix is one of the finest riding bikes I have every straddled. I can honestly say, the Roubaix is the easiest, high end bike I have ever sold. Just put the customer on it, and they are sold, almost without exception.

Good luck. You really can't go wrong with any of your choices.


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 16, 2005)

I recently test rode a few and ended up with a Roubaix Pro. NOTHING matched its feel. For what it's worth, get the Roubaix.


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

I had the opportunity to try both of these frames for a few hours before I had to make a decision. I felt the main difference was the Allez was a little stiffer and a bit more responsive but not as comfortable or smooth through sharp turns as the Roubaix. I ended up buying the Roubaix becuase I was primarily looking for a bike for 60 to 110 mile rides. I have absolutely no regrets, especially 3+ hours into a ride.

If you are looking for something for short rides and/ or maximum efficiency get the Allez. If you want something more versitile grab the Roubaix, it works great on the short rides too. 
Either way, you're not going to go wrong, they are both sweet all around performers.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

*To echo what has been said*

The Allez is a high strung racing oriented bike. You have to pay attention to it or it could bite you.

The Roubaix is a much more docile bike. It can still go fast, but is much more forgiving than the Allez. This bike is much less likely to punish you for a rookie mistake.

If this is your first ride, I would tend to push you towards the Roubaix. It will be a great partner to you and encourage you to go on longer rides. I personally prefer the Allez for myself, and am happy on it for even long rides. But I also race mountain bikes and mainly got the Allez to train on the road. I just never realized how much fun I would have riding road. Now I can't wait for my Tarmac to arrive!


----------



## mountain roadie (Nov 11, 2005)

I have an 05 Roubaix Comp and couldnt be happier. However, it's my first road bike.
A buddy of mine that has been road racing for yoars drools over it though, he has 7 yr. old Merlin.


----------



## habtobabto (Oct 11, 2005)

*roubaix vs allez*

These two were my two favorites as well. I chose Roubaix 2005 Elite. I rode alley for about 40 miles, Roubaix for about 25 miles before I bought my bike from the LBS. I though, alley's ride was much harsher. After about 1900 miles this summer on my Roubaix and loosing about 20lbs this summer, I'm happy. Not bad for a 40 yr old guy, first time road biker, averaging 17 miles/hour in the mountains of central pa 

It took quite a long time to get cables stretched though. Until then I had to get the gears adjusted just about every week. I don't know if this is related to the carbon frame. Now I am thinking about a Roubaix pro with a compact crankset. It may not make any difference for me though, what do you guys/ladies think?

--


----------



## 80sguy (Sep 5, 2005)

*Allez Elite experience*

I've owned an Allez Elite for about a year so have had a spring /summer of riding and a winter on the trainer. I have found that the all aluminum frame is "livelier" than an all carbon TCR0 I test rode when I originally bought my bike. Although I am toying with the idea of purchasing a carbon framed equivalent (i.e., Roubaix Elite) to the Allez, I just can't seem to justify the higher priced frame for the added performance of carbon. I will be spending my money on upgrading the wheelset instead, reducing weight and rotation inertia. I have also read that reducing tire pressure to 90-100 psi will also reduce high frequency road vibration. However, even at full tire pressure, the carbon bits and elastomer inserts on the Allez seem to be doing their job.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Allez/Roubaix Thoughts*



The Puzzler said:


> The extra money is definitely worth it in this price range. You get a lot of performance bang for a few hundred more, so, by bias opinion is to certainly buy either the Allez Comp or the Roubaix.
> 
> The Allez is a hard, fast squirrly race bike that should outperform the Roubaix in any criterium race. It is one of my favorite riding bikes!
> 
> ...


I loved my Allez so much, I bought a Tarmac on my second road bike. In my mind, If I had bought a Roubaix as my first road bike, I would probably still be ridding it. Wheels are the only upgrade I would do.


----------



## jrougeux (Feb 24, 2006)

*2005 Roubaix Comp*

Just ordered a 2005 Roubaix Comp from the LBS. Should be here in a couple days! I chose the Roubaix over the Allez (or Tarmac for that matter) because I figured the more comfortable the bike, the more I'd ride, and the more I'd ride, the faster I'll be! I've mountain biked for several years, and this will be my first road bike, so I wanted something that I'd be able to do anything on. The 2005 seemed like a much better bike than the 2006 - you get Mavic rims vs. Alex, full Ultegra plus a little bit of DuraAce vs. 105/Ultegra, and a 2-piece vs. 3-piece crankset. The only advantage the 06 offers is a 10 speed drivetrain, but that hardly seems to outweigh the benefits the 05 offers. I'll post an update once I've got the Comp built and ready to ride...


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

jrougeux said:


> Just ordered a 2005 Roubaix Comp from the LBS. Should be here in a couple days! I chose the Roubaix over the Allez (or Tarmac for that matter) because I figured the more comfortable the bike, the more I'd ride, and the more I'd ride, the faster I'll be! I've mountain biked for several years, and this will be my first road bike, so I wanted something that I'd be able to do anything on. The 2005 seemed like a much better bike than the 2006 - you get Mavic rims vs. Alex, full Ultegra plus a little bit of DuraAce vs. 105/Ultegra, and a 2-piece vs. 3-piece crankset. The only advantage the 06 offers is a 10 speed drivetrain, but that hardly seems to outweigh the benefits the 05 offers. I'll post an update once I've got the Comp built and ready to ride...


Enjoy the bike. I have 1000 miles on my end of season '05 Roubaix Comp and am very happy with it. I upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium Elites, which has worked well for me.


----------



## jrougeux (Feb 24, 2006)

*It's here...*



Rushfan said:


> Enjoy the bike. I have 1000 miles on my end of season '05 Roubaix Comp and am very happy with it. I upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium Elites, which has worked well for me.


The bike finally came in yesterday! Couldn't have been more excited to put it together. Went for a short test ride today and so far so good -a very stiff, easy to handle, and fast ride. And just look at all that carbon! The bike exactly what I was looking for. Can't wait for the many miles yet to come! 

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/jrougeux/john1.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/jrougeux/john2.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e216/jrougeux/john4.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>


----------

